

The biggest enemy of Facebook - avner
http://davidadewumi.com/2008/02/28/the-biggest-enemy-of-facebook-is-itself/
Itself
======
SwellJoe
Interesting...but problematic.

It sounds like the author would like some tool to help him find old friends he
can use to further his (or his current friends) career. Personally, I wouldn't
want my old friends contacting me just because they have a killer idea for a
website and want me to develop it for them, give them money for it, introduce
them to pg or other investors, or help them unload the truck when they move to
the valley.

I'm always happy to hear from old friends, but if it's just to further their
career in a field where they've failed on their own, I'm not seeing how that
provides me any value--actually it's a very serious negative value. Why would
I want to be on Facebook at all, if they made it easy for anybody I've ever
known to know that I might be able to help them with something? I don't mind
helping folks, and offering advice, etc. But, seriously, if an old friend I
haven't talked to in five or ten years writes me out of the blue to ask if I
can hook them up with investors, I'm really not all that interested in
reconnecting with that person.

~~~
mrtron
Not even friends - classmates. I agree.

